# My Zebra Danio and Neon Tetra Aquarium (Video in HD)



## rossmanning (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey all,


So I decided to create a video of my aquarium. The aquarium has been up and running for 7 months now, without one single issue. I am really enjoying it! So I got my camcorder out, installed Adobe Premiere Pro video editing software, and got to work! Complete with music, which is the water level theme from Donkey Kong Country, haha. I know my tank is kind of on the floor right now. It has a wooden board under it. It works fine for now, but I want a stand eventually. Probably when I move here in a few months. I know the video and my tank are not the greatest, but I wanted to share it with people and see what they think. There are some pretty good shots I think in some parts, so if you watch it all you will see them. If you read the video description, it will have my setup specs and details, in case you wanted to know. Sadly most of my Neon Tetras were hiding during shooting. But you can see a few still at times, and a close up shot of one. Yes, I normally do not give them that much food during the part where they are eating. I accidentally put a little too much, was in a rush.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6HlixqPWPw (Please watch in 720P if your computer can handle it)



~Ross


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

the tank looks great! the danios seem to love it! but how many neons do ya got in there, I only saw one or two (correct me if im wrong). They should be in a larger group to fully be happy. 
Good job.


----------



## rossmanning (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you for the compliment! I have three Neons. I believe I should have about 5 or so yes? As sad as it sounds, I could only afford three when I bought them. I forgot to get a couple more I guess. Today is pay day, so I can get some more. 5 should be good you think? Get two more to go with the other three?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

yes 5 would be much better than 3.


----------



## rossmanning (Oct 5, 2009)

5 it is. Off to the LFS I go. =]


----------



## rossmanning (Oct 5, 2009)

Well I bought the two additional Neons. All is well. =]


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, I now know my pos computer can't handle 720p, thanx I guess. 480 is fine, though.


----------



## rossmanning (Oct 5, 2009)

emc7 said:


> lol, I now know my pos computer can't handle 720p, thanx I guess. 480 is fine, though.



Oh, that sucks. Well computers are my other hobby, I pretty much do that for a living. I build custom computer systems, do repairs and upgrades, and many other things. So, I guess my computer would easily be able to handle 720P, and even 1080P fine. As I have an Intel Core i7 Quad Core Processor, 12GB DDR3 RAM, ATI HD5870 1GB video card, OCZ Vertex Solid State Storage Drive, and stuff like that. But back to fish...


So I had an Algae Eater in my tank for a few months. It was just labeled as "Algae Eater" where I bought him at. Turns out it was a Chinese Algae Eater. So I did some research on them, and decided I did not want that in my peaceful community tank, at all. Apparently turn quite territorial and aggressive when they reach maturity. Mine was about 4 inches long already, and obviously not suitable for my tank size. They can grow to 11'' long I read. People have also claimed some of their fish have been eaten by CAEs. So given all of that, I decided to net him out. I gave him back to the LFS I bought him from, and told them to label their fish better, but in a nice way. I hear the Siamese Algae Eaters are pretty good choices, but you have to be on the look out and make sure it is a true Siamese one. I have also read about smaller ones that do well. I think I will hold off for a while though.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

emc7 said:


> lol, I now know my pos computer can't handle 720p, thanx I guess. 480 is fine, though.


1920 x 1080 FTW!


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

wow nice video. I just got a large group of Cardinal Neons and man are they fun to watch


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

nice setup and video


----------

